# 3 year old who won't eat dinner; sorta discipline related....



## MamaKoala (Oct 20, 2002)

My 3 year old is a very small eater. At dinner, there's a lot of cajoling, "just one more" and that sort of thing. I sorta got sucked into doing this with him without thinking about it too much, which was my error. I have even "threatened" him when he doesn't eat by saying "then you have to go straight to bed" or something awful like that. My only excuse is that I hadn't been on Mothering.com in more than a year and forgot about trusting the child, etc.

So, anyways, DS is underweight a bit, and hasn't gained in a year. He's vegetarian, and has a small appetite. Otherwise very healthy. He doesn't eat a wide variety of foods: veggie burgers, fruits of all kind, no beans or tofu, no cheese (all these he doesn't eat because he doesn't want to, not because we don't try). Never eats vegetables, and his ped is concerned about this.

What should I do? Just let him eat what he wants? i offer him healthy food choices all the time. Broccoli, carrot sticks, ww pretzels, etc. But he generally only wants carbs and sometimes fruit. I am a bit concerned about protein and vegetables at this point and would love some advice for getting him to see food as FUN and not a chore, which is DEFINIETLY how he views it now.

Thank you.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

My 3yo dd is the same way, although she eats meat. I've thought a lot about this...I don't want her to have any food/body issues, there is a history of anorexia in dh's family, I want her to enjoy meal times & trust her natural instincts as to what her body needs & when she is satisfied, and not have emotions (positive or negative) attached to food.

It's really hard, but I try to trust that her body is telling her what it needs & I want her trust in that. Overall, she eats very healthy stuff & I started giving her a multi-vitamin when she turned 3. I think it's a BIG problem if they don't eat much & then eat unhealthy/crappy food. She also still nurses so I feel she is getting everything she needs. She's also 'underweight' but she always has been. She's tall & skinny, just like my FIL's side of the family.

For breakfast & lunch, we'll usually decide what to eat together. For dinner I'll have things that she likes & encourge her to try but that's about it. If we have salad, I'll put out some grapes & yogurt for her to dip them in. I want her to be a part of the meal, not convincing her to eat. She asks to try something new about once a week now. She usually says she doesn't like it, but I tell her I'm glad she tried & leave it at that. If you back off a little bit, he may start to eat more since there is less stress about it.

It's hard to do, but I'd examine why you need him to eat/follow your directive. For me, one huge obstacle is the frugality aspect of not wasting anything & it's hard to overcome, but I'd rather waste a bit of food than undermine dd's hunger/satiation cues (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

my son was a very picky eater. He is four now, but last year we decided on a no thank you bite of everything on his plate (it seemed he didnt like anything decent for him). through this no thank you bite, we were able to find out what foods he really didnt like (some mild gagging we ignored) and which foods he just didnt want... :LOL so anyhow as i discovered which foods he would tolerate I would say "you like corn, remember?" The deal was, if he took one bite of each thing on his plate he could have something else.... he was that picky.. something else like cereal, a bagel,yogurt or pancakes (his favorite foods) and then after that something else, if he was still hungry he could have fruit, no junky stuff cuz he didnt eat his dinner. Well as that went on after a few months he started eating better, he would eat corn, hamburgers, tacos (things he wouldnt eat before)... eventually we added spaghetti, mac n cheese. Also we started a sticker chart and he would get a sticker every time he ate his dinner, which he loved. Then we started saying 3 more bites cuz you are 3.. which he loved and now he will even say "4 more bites cuz im 4"... i can say two more bites, and he will still say "NO 4 more bites cuz im 4!" :LOL


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

I believe that fruits are just as nutritious as vegetables. And if your child eats a wide variety of fruits he can get the nutrients too.
Just make sure there is more to it than apples and bananas.
Canteloupe for instance is nutrientdense. SO is kiwi, and most berries.

As for protein. My new favorite food for my family is "Barilla Plus" pasta. It is enriched whole grain pasta with a few extra goodies added such as garbanzo beans and flax seed. It is packed with protein.
My oldest child is vegetarian and doesnt eat most soy. SHe wont eat tofu or meat replacements or even soy milk. But she loves this pasta.

Joline


----------



## TanyaMT (Dec 17, 2003)

If just concerned about weight gain, can you do Pediatric Ensure shakes or something like that?

For veggies, can you do different types of things, like maybe carrot juice or juice blends? As you can tell from my suggestions, my DS likes to drink his food.







He also likes vegetable "chips" made in the oven of thinly sliced root veggies baked like chips. There is a commercial brand out there too, Terra chips I think. Not as great as pure veggies but neat for snacks.

If you want to try creativity on tofu, you can blend it with different flavors and make tofu puddings, tofu shakes, etc.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Read "How to get your kid to eat, but not too much" by Ellyn Satter.

It's all about having a healthy eating relationship with your child (as you may have guessed saying 'one more bite' is NOT part of it.)

I think it might help you A LOT!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Our dd is a selective eater now too. She is three and this is a recent development. I offer many different things and she seems to settle on a few specific ones. She likes pasta and cheese sauce or tomato sauce. I made a veggie lasagne with sliced zuchini and she picked out all the veggie slices. The next time we made it, dh used the food processor and finely grated broccoli, onion, garlic, zuchini and spinach and spread it between the layers of noodles and cheese and she LOVED it! She never knew that she was eating all those great veggies. Just a suggestion to sneak more vegetables in. The Toddler forum has some good threads about picky eating toddlers. I'd suggest you do a search there or maybe post your problem. I think you will get some more helpful input on how to get them to eat.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

IME, toddlers won't starve themselves.

I was soo sweating the fact DD wouldn't eat much. Then I gave up. figured "meh She won't starve" I give her a multivitamin, and just keep offering.

For good fat, try this:

Take some flour tortillas *whole wheat or whatever makes no diff* Brush with olive oil.
Cut into 1/4's *Like nachos* Pop into 500 degree oven till golden and crispy

then, take 1 avocado, one onion, 2 cloves of garlic, juice of 2 limes, and a few hits of green tobasco and some flax seed oil. *Not many, remember this is for a toddler* wizz up in a food processor and serve with the "nachos"

Kids LOVE chips and dip.l Prepare some of it for a snack, and let him see you eating it, he'll want it...trust me...


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

My dd isn't 3 yet, but is a very distracted eater. We were having trouble with her sitting at the table -- she'd take one bite and then get down and run around. We took a wooden egg timer and I drew a smiley-face on one end with a sharpie, and now I tell her she has to sit at the table until he reappears, so that's for what? 6 minutes? Not too long, but she seems to get enough to eat. I just fill up her plate with nutritious foods and she eats some. I don't require that she eat while she's up there, I say things like, "We need to sit together and talk at dinner time." or "Come and tell Daddy about what you did today." Food-wise, I just ask her if she tried the brussels sprouts, or if she likes the pasta, but don't say she has to eat it.

I also try and remember that her stomach's only as big as her fist, so she doesn't need that much.

The bad part about my method? I hate to see her food waste, so guess who eats it? Me, who needs it least of all.


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

I have no more advice than what has already been given. Just







because I'm in the same boat as you. I try to sneak in good fats and veggies where I can. My older ds just is not motivated by food... (I wish I wasn't so motivated by it sometimes!) :LOL I also find I end up negotiating every bite, which truly sucks. I know in my head the best thing to do is just let him go - when he gets hungry he'll eat. Then I see how skinny he is, and I get concerned, and hence, the stress over every bite. It's difficult to break that cycle. GL to both of us!


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
For good fat, try this:

Take some flour tortillas *whole wheat or whatever makes no diff* Brush with olive oil.
Cut into 1/4's *Like nachos* Pop into 500 degree oven till golden and crispy

then, take 1 avocado, one onion, 2 cloves of garlic, juice of 2 limes, and a few hits of green tobasco and some flax seed oil. *Not many, remember this is for a toddler* wizz up in a food processor and serve with the "nachos"

Oh, man, I am droooooooling here. I stole this and am going to go home and whip it up for my "toddler".







(My 29-year-old hubby!)


----------



## isisjade (Jan 30, 2004)

More support, but no advice. This is a variation of something I just posted on CLW. My son pretty much exclusively BF 24 hours a day until 2, and now nurses 4 times a day (At 2.5 I put in some limits due to a variety of reasons; he was definitely not ready prior to this. I am still CLW in terms of when he will stop nursing--he will have the last say in this). He has not tried any new foods in over a year. He has about 10 foods he will eat (1 fruit, two vegetables, but we can only get the vegetables at certain restaurants --tomato/carrot soup and saag, so he usually only has these once a week), the only proteins are veggie sausage and chik nuggets and cheese (on certain types of pizza only), the rest is bread/cracker-type things, and will only drink water or nurse.

It's MADDENING, but he seems healthy and happy. He will not take a vitamin or try anything remotely new (I've offered everything under the sun--but we're even getting to the point that I think gentle offering may be making him more stubborn against trying anything new). Also, less nursing did not have any effect on his food choices, as many people suggested it would. It did not have a great effect on quantity either, perhaps slightly. I experimented one time in taking away his "favorites" except the apple, and he only ate apples. When I let him have the food back, it was obvious he was VERY hungry, and I don't think I will ever do anything like that again, nor would I suggest it to anyone.

I guess the good news is that he's eaten no sugar, but I think I would take the tradeoff at this point.

I don't like it, and it feels like things will never be different, but I have heard tell that around 3 (but then here I found this thread!), they tend to try new things. (He is reluctant to try many new things--not just food). So I wait....


----------



## kriekle (Aug 18, 2005)

I was struggling with this same issue. My almost three yo dd barely eats, and has always been small. My 8mo ds slowed his rate of growth at 4mos (exact same time as dd did, and very common in exclusively bf babies) and my dr was concerned. I love my dr in every issue except weight and eating. Right after my dr insisted that I needed to start my son on solids (cereal! blech!), I went to the La Leche League conference in D.C. and was talking to another mom about it. She recommended that I read a newly published (in English, it's been out for a while in Spanish) book called "My Child Won't Eat" by Carlos Gonzalez, M.D. It was a huge eye-opener! I've really relaxed on my food issues since then, and am trying to change family members views also. It really irritates me when my mil tells her she needs to eat more if she says she's done. So, anyway, I would highly recommend that book to anyone who struggles with what or how much their child eats.


----------



## quakerlady (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi!
I have posted WAY to long stories of my non-eating DD, so I won't go through it all again excpet to say that she basically didn't eat and didn't gain weight for 7 months, was diagnosed w/ Failure to Thrive.
I got no good advice from my original ped., finally went to Children's Hospital in DC. After they ruled out illnesses etc., here is what I learned:
It is YOUR job to provide healthy food for your child.
It is YOUR CHILD's job to decide to eat it.
What does this really mean in practice?
No cajoling.
No bribing.
No letting them eat dessert just to get some calories in when they didn't eat the healthy meal you prepared.
My daughter was starving herself to assert her autonomy because I was putting on pressure to eat. (b/c the pediatrician was pressuring me, partially, and also b/c that is what my mom did with me).

So, what I had to do was put the food out at meal and snack time, and put it away after a reasonable time; pretend (while inwardly terrified b/c she had't gained weight in forever and at 17 months was 50%ile for a 9 month old) that I didn't care one way or the other whether she ate; make sure that the foods I offered were fat-laden and calorically dense....(and we did Pediasure and vitamins in addition to bfing).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

So many mothers I know struggle with this, including myself, it must just be a normal thing for this age. My DD also barely eats anything. I have found myself vascillating between wanting to threaten "you can't have X until you have Y" and then giving in to eating sweets all day ("at least she's eating something" I tell myself).

What I realize when I control my urges to fret about her eating, is that she won't starve herself. And if I stick to healthy choices, she will eventually choose something healthy to eat, even if the selection is pretty limited. She isn't underweight, but DH has a thing against vitamins and supplements (he prefers whole foods, which would be great if she ATE them!). Frankly, I don't know of any toddlers or preschoolers in this food-rich nation of ours with nutritional deficiencies or malnourishment that stems from sheer pickinees. At least, that's what I keep telling myself.

I also have to look at the big picture. The only fruit she will eat is apples or bananas (she hates berries, what kind of kid hates berries??!!) and just when I'm despairing of her getting scurvy from refusing either of those for days on end, she'll suddenly ask for a banana, gobble it up, then ask for another. Two in a row. And then no more for days. Sometimes she'll eat dried mango (but only the sugared kind so we limit that) or raisins.

Protein isn't a problem. She usually likes tofu, she also LOVES my husband's curried lentils. And she loves chicken. OH yeah, and she will eat 2 or 3 eggs a day if we let her.

The only veggies she gets is canned tomatoes, and fresh onions, in pasta sauce. She also likes mushrooms. Nothing green. DH was making her veggie soup stock during the winter and she loved that. Gotta get back to that. Also love the idea of grinding up veggies and hiding them in pasta sauce. It's the lack of veggies that worries me the most.

I'm particularly challenged because I think I have the only 3 year old who HATES smoothies and refuses any kind of dip. So nyah nyah.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

This was a session at the recent LLLI conference in DC--I'm eager to see the translation of the book they mention. I especially like his theory that kids will end up eating the same amount w/ or w/out pressure--just with varying degrees of happiness.

Quote:

Children's Eating Problems: Why Children Refuse Food
Carlos González, MD

At this Conference session, Dr. Carlos González, MD, author, LLLI Health Advisory Member, and winner of LLLI's Award of Appreciation for 2003, will explain how to prevent and resolve eating problems in children. He will help you understand why some toddlers seem to eat very little, perhaps even seeming to exist on air. He is author of Mi ninño no me come (My Child Will Not Eat) which is being translated into English and will be available from LLLI in the near future. Dr. González will provide helpful information and detailed suggestions to parents with children who resist eating solid foods.

Dr González, who has referred to himself as the father of three and a pediatrician in his spare time, believes that "Every healthy child who is allowed to eat as much as he wants will eat exactly the amount of food he needs." He will explain the scientific reasons why some children, toddlers especially, seem to need very little food. He will tell you why he even believes that it may be harmful to your child if you follow the advice of family and friends who would like to see your child eat bigger meals. He states: "Most of the 'encouraging' things that are suggested by friends and family members are fortunately useless, so the child eats exactly as much as before, but not as happily as before. Should any method succeed, it would be dangerous because the child would eat more than he needs. Even a 10 percent increase in daily intake would result in obesity in the long run."

Dr. Gonzalez, whose specialty is pediatrics, is President of ACPAM, Catalan Breastfeeding Association in Barcelona, Spain. He is the author of several books including Bésame mucho, cómo crier a tus hijos con amor and Manual práctico de lactancia maternal.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh man I need this thread.
DD is sooooo picky. I've never felt right about, "eat this and then we'll do this" type thing. I sometimes wonder if I should do it anyways. Some veggies she used to eat, but decided she doesn't like them anymore???. Once, I told her if she ate some veggies, she could watch a video (then I felt awful). We don't have anything unhealthy in the house, so if she is hungry, she gets healthy foods. The only veggie she'll eat is sweet potatos--- but she loves fruits---- blended w/ yogurt. So just last week I added 4-5 peas so at least she's getting that many greens-- and it doesn't affect the taste of the smoothie.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK my ds is only 10 months so I don't have a lot of mom time on this yet, but I've spent most of my working life in daycare/preschool.....so obviously this issue comes up! lol

I hate the 'you must sit here until you try everything' approach. I will not be doing this with my child as I've seen it abused with daycare kids. I think most children, given ample opportunities to taste along with seeing others enjoy a food, WILL try it.

I LIKE the idea of putting extra veggies in lasagna and casseroles and such. I wasn't encouraged to try a lot of things as a kid, so this even works on ME lol and i have learned to get used to the taste of some things this way...AND the kid doesn't even have to know it's there. I like this a LOT better than fighting over eating plain peas for example.

For some kids, starting with a base of something they like, such as rice or pasta, works too, and they'll eat anything that involves that particular favorite.....worth a try if you have a kid who really likes one of those. Or eggs, for that matter, plenty of things can be put into an omelet....

My favorite places to work have been places where kids are simply encouraged to sit with the group and presented with the opportunity to eat, but are not absolutely REQUIRED to do so, nor are they required to take a certain amount of anything and eat it. MOST kids, given this non-threatening atmosphere, *will* join in. I also notice they *like* serving themselves and I think it's empowering for them to do it and have total control over what and how much goes on their plates. (takes some creativity, and yes you put a reasonable limit, like 'one scoop or less please, when you eat that you can take more...' but it can be done. You just have to take the attitude that spills will happen and you can clean it up. Easier said than done, but it does work.) This is something I'm *trying* to put into practice with my son......though it's hard already sometimes to watch if he doesn't eat...

I like the scheduled mealtime/snacktime approach. I'll be doing this with my babe as I think it's healthier for him...I don't mean I'll sit and tell him 'no you can't have lunch, it's 11:45 not NOON' but he won't be wandering with a cup of cheerios all morning, etc. More of a 'routine' approach than a 'clock' approach, and a sit-down and notice that you ARE eating and WHAT you're eating rather than mindless TV munching and wandering/snacking approach. Sure, we might pop popcorn and watch a movie, but that's a TREAT not a daily occurence.....
And I've found kids will NOT starve--just today, my son ate NOTHING at lunch and a HUGE dinner.
Anyway, the short version of it is, I think kids will eat better when they're allowed to feel hungry rather than constantly wandering and nibbling, if you make it into a routine, you'll probably think more about what to offer--and then it will be more healthy.







at least that tends to work for me.

As far as only 'liking' a couple things this week, what I think I'll try with DS when we get to that stage (if we do, if he's like me we WILL) is yes, the bananas, mac and cheese, whatever is available--in a limited amount. Once that limited amount is gone, then he's got a choice to either try whatever else the rest of us are eating, or he can choose that he's done eating for that meal. EVENTUALLY the day comes where that food's old news, and EVENTUALLY I think they *will* get hungry enough to try something else.

Short of that, there's always sneaking extra things into the favorite....get creative, it can be done. Or a new twist on an old favorite.....you could offer a variety of topping choices for little mini pizzas, everybody makes their own. (the take-n-bake here even has zucchini to get put on pizza....I make it sauteed with cheese.....I'd be willing to try it.) A lot of kids will eat things they normally wouldn't if you put it on a crust and cover it with cheese, LOL. (try it with omelets at breakfast too.....never know what might work....lots of things go well with eggs and cheese.)

Soup.....I know kids who will eat veggies in soup they wouldn't touch otherwise. It's worth a shot at the very least.

Some people have said too letting their kid help prepare something makes them more likely to try it, or they'll have the kid help pick something new to try out of the produce section once a week at the store. Go for it. I know I've already held things out to DS at 10 months and taken home whatever he takes out of my hand and drools on LOL. (fwiw he DOES eat it LOL) And I have yet to see a preschool class have a cooking project and NOT have at least 9 out of 10 kids sample their finished product.

I remember too wanting to try to eat something from different food groups at meals simply because we talked about what food groups were in school and why it was important to eat something from all of them at meals.....may work, may not, worth a shot at the very least.

Basically, it all boils down to you provide the food, it's up to your kid to eat it. I have yet to see a kid who typically does eat go without eating long enough to cause harm.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

my dd is the type that wont touch veggies unless it's soup, or veggie lasagna.

I believe for her, that it is an honest texture aversion. She isn't picky, she just can't stand the texture of veggies, raw, or cooked. I saw her eat a piece of steamed cauliflour once. she bit, and the look on her face was that she din't mind the taste but the more she chewed...the grosser the look on her face. It's a total texture thing She'll either get over it, or not. All I can do is keep putting them on her plate


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

Another picky eater here. We had a parent ed. seminar at our co-op preschool about it and our teacher shared some study (don't remember where or when it was done?) in which most toddlers' diets were healthy over the longterm, not the short term. Meaning if you look at what your kid eats over the course of a day or two you're bound to decide they're headed for vitamin deficiencies. But, if you look at a whole week or so you'll see they work it out in the longterm. One day is all protein, another day is all fruit...

Of course, my boy never has vegetable day.







He will eat baby carrots in moderation. I puree nutrient-dense veggies (spinach, kale, broccoli...) and freeze in icecube trays so it's easy to add to rice, spaghetti sauce, soup, chili. He doesn't even notice it's there. He also is picky about fresh fruit, eating only melon and apples and pears (no berries here, either!). But, we have smoothies for b'fast most mornings and he will eat all kinds of stuff in there.

Even though I know this stuff, I have a hard time relaxing about what he eats. So easy to get into a power struggle about it.


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

My 6 yr old step son was incredibly picky, and his dad was bad about threatening the poor child, mealtimes were awful. Now, for my almost 3 yr old, I just set what we're having for supper in front of him, and concentrate on getting him to stay in one place. I continue to offer vegies and so on, even though I know he really doesn't like salad, etc, but every now and then, he'll eat some of it. I don't stress over it, I offer, he takes what he wants and we move on.

I do have to remind my dh that trying to make him eat it all will only cause bigger problems. My stepson now will eat pretty much whatever I put in front of him, and ask for seconds (his mother still complains about food issues at her home, though).

I think the *best* thing you can do for a picky eater is to make sure you continue to offer a variety of foods, and that the foods you do offer are nutritious. Someone mentioned the Barilla Plus pasta. Yep, we do that, too, and I'm constantly serving other foods that have a good nutritional "punch" so to speak. Also, I wouldn't make *any* kind of deal over what they have/have not eaten, it is something they should have control of anyway, if they want to learn healthy eating habits (how do we know exactly how hungry they are?)


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmm I think I'll buy some Kale, Spinach and Broccli and puree it and stick it in my spagetti sauce, because DH DESPISES Veggies but loves spagetti so mabe that will be a way to get him to eat them









might puree some red and yellow peppers too *I hate bell peppers*


----------



## B52Bombshell (Jan 5, 2004)

Just wanted to 2nd or 3rd the book recommendation of "My Child Won't Eat!" by Dr. Carlos Gonzalez. And to agree with the pp's.

My almost 3yr old is a very "discerning gourmet" (how's THAT for restating "picky eater" into a positive light?







) who refuses to try new things. I'm trying to get to the Zen place of not stressing about DS's appetite. I'm almost there. I think for him, it's also a taste/texture sensitivity thing as well. I HATED the texture of meat when I was a kid & am still weirded out about certain textures.

He's the kid who will NOT drink Ensure/Pediasure, sticker rewards & charts mean *nothing*, he HATES dips, ketchup, & the whole concept of dipping, and well, basically 99% of any & all tricks do NOT work with him (with anything, not just food!). I'm trying to see how often I have to offer him something before he tries it. Right now we're on the 7th time of offering him blueberries...(though i think he might try them on the 77th time...)

Veggies & most fruits are just not a big part of his diet right now (unless you count "corn" tortilla chips :LOL ) He WILL eat corn on the cob, but the only veggies he eats are tomato soup (sometimes with carrot or corn soup added to it), tomato sauce on pizza, occasionally okra (in gumbo ONLY), & sometimes these spinach/parmesan balls that I make (they're really hors d'oevres, but hey, it works for me). He'll eat bananas, raisins, & applesauce *sometimes*. Gonna have to try the pureed green things in the spaghetti sauce (which he usually doesn't eat)...

It's hard to relax about yr child's appetite & weight when our society is SO concerned about "bigger & better" things. To have a child with a small appetite is *almost* unheard of...well, not really, but you're made to feel that way.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree that fruits are just as healthy as veggies. Some more than others, of course. I would keep offerring him a wide variety of foods and , I know this is hard, back off. The more you push, the worse it will be.

If he has a meal of bits of veggie burger & some sliced strawberries, that's a meal. It has protein and vitamins and minerals. A lot of children do not eat cheese--and if he likes yogurt, you're covered.

I would put tiny amounts on his plate so it doesn't look overwhelming and add as he, if he, wants more.

And no more punishing over food- I know it's hard, but just leave it. Offer all kinds of whatever else you are eating, maybe one little tiny piece/bit at a time. "I think you might like this. If not, ok. But you never know". If he is overloading on carbs, limit their offerring (he really will not starve himself) and/or make sure these carbs as as whole/multigrain as you can find. Whole wheat pretzles are fine, so is whole wheat/grain bread. If he likes butter, put some on it. If he like nut butters, go ahead with that. Tons of protein in there.

3 yr olds are picky by nature and age and it's normal. You like what is familiar when the whole world is new to you. It's totally OK.

Make sure what he does eat is the highest quailty you can find.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Ds has always been thin, and never a " big eater".

Get a good book on food guides, find out what foods provide the highest calories/fat/protein etc. and what do not.

The most important thing is to drop all food battles. Provide healthy foods in the house where she can reach them. I used little ice cube trays, filled one each day with bite sized pieces of things he probably would like. This was always available where he could see and eat it.

Unless she has a medical condition, just remember that some kids are naturally thin/lightweight. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

mamakoala - I am right there with you. My 3 yo does the same thing - he just isn't very interested in food, and almost out of habit, everytime I offer something he says "I don't like that"... he doesn't feed himself and so one of us always ends up feeding him. He's small. He's grown more than 3 inches in height in the past year, but only gained 1-1/2 lbs! The "tricks" don't work for us either. We also always provide him with healthy, organic food choices from all the food groups (we don't eat red meat, but I give him turkey and chicken, and pig products from time to time). I have also resorted to threats and deals and "5 more bites then you can...." type of behavior. I wish I had a better way to deal with it. I wish I was more successful at getting him to eat - then I would have some advice to offer.

All I have to offer is support, though. You are not alone! And I know what you mean - it seems like all around us are kids with overweight problems... right now I wish we were dealing with that! It sucks to feel like your kid is the tiniest!

Now I'm going to go read all the good advice that's already been offered!


----------

